# blue tops werth it or waste of cash



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

as above there cheap but are they werth it? iv heard it depends were u get them from, do diffrent blur tops have biffrent markings? ie stickers, holograms, etc etc.

and are they just called blue tops or do they have branded names?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

blue tops are non labelled (unless a UGL gets hold of them) they are good and bad ones depending on the source....

they are fine i used them when the Olympics where on and they did me well although i would not use them now as there are plenty of better alternatives...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

stone14 said:


> as above there cheap but are they werth it? iv heard it depends were u get them from, do diffrent blur tops have biffrent markings? ie stickers, holograms, etc etc.
> 
> and are they just called blue tops or do they have branded names?


You are correct, there are various qualities, the Keifi ones are the best I have used so far.

They are worth it, but it depends on the price you pay really.

I've recently used UK pharma stuff, and it is far better than any generic, but also many times the price.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Nytol said:


> You are correct, there are various qualities, the Keifi ones are the best I have used so far.
> 
> They are worth it, but it depends on the price you pay really.
> 
> I've recently used UK pharma stuff, and it is far better than any generic, but also *many times the price*.


That is no joke


----------



## THERAM14 (Dec 6, 2008)

I USED BLUE TOPS A FEW MONTHS AGO AROUND THE TIME OF THE OLYMPICS, AND WHERE I JABBED IT I GOT A RED LUMP WARM TO TOUCH. AT FIRST I THOUGHT **** ABCESS BUT BEING AS IT WAS ONLY SUBCONTANOUS IT WASNT. MORE OF A REACTION TO ****E STUFF, I WOULD PAY THAT LITTLE EXTRA AND STAY AWAY FROM THIS!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nytol said:


> the Keifi ones are the best I have used so far.
> 
> quote]
> 
> do this one look any diffrent to other blue tops or is it just what the source says they are?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Nytol said:


> You are correct, there are various qualities, the Keifi ones are the best I have used so far.
> 
> They are worth it, but it depends on the price you pay really.
> 
> I've recently used UK pharma stuff, and it is far better than any generic, but also many times the price.


by better do u mean you need less iu of the uk pharma stuff than you do the blue tops for the same effect?

what dose of each woul you say is equal? ie 6iu of blue tops is roughly same as 4iu uk pharma? foe example?

im only looking at blue tops cause cant afford others?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you get what you pay for if all was equal 4iu's should be 4iu's no matter the brand unfortunately all is not equal when it comes to GH....

many things come into play mostly to do with the integrity of the lab and what processes and procedures they have in place then the purity of the raws used...

in my opinion i rate Certain GH types like so...

the best - Western(UK/Europe/US) pharmaceutical brands (simplexx/nutropin etc...)

2nd best - Chinese Pharmaceutical brands (Hygetropin, Jintropin, Getropin etc)

3rd best - UGL GH (relabelled Generic GH from non licensed labs in china) - (Nian, Hardcore, Pharmanex etc...)

4th best - Generic GH from non licensed Labs in china they have many colour tops from many different sources....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

you forgot hardcore lab mate....99% pure, apparently..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> 3rd best - UGL GH (relabelled Generic GH from non licensed labs in china) - (Nian, *Hardcore*, Pharmanex etc...)


not forgotten mate just don't believe the hype without lab tests that apparently were carried out:whistling:


----------



## magick69 (Sep 2, 2007)

i would add to the list generic unlabelled GH produced by licenced lab to avoid legal problems......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

magick69 said:


> i would add to the list generic unlabelled GH produced by licenced lab to avoid legal problems......


like who?


----------



## magick69 (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> like who?


sure you know who (at list two top players).it is common knowledge that some companies to bypass problems within china and internationally just produce the stuff unlabelled....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

most companies ship gh unlabelled, in case of seizure....


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I recently received 1000iu of Thanktropin, the labels were shipped seperately.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

magick69 said:


> sure you know who (at list two top players).it is common knowledge that some companies to bypass problems within china and internationally just produce the stuff unlabelled....


if it is produced by a licensed lab it is not generic is it? it is say Hyge without a label so not generic so i all ready covered it....generic GH is made by unlicensed labs


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Exactamundo mate


----------



## magick69 (Sep 2, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> if it is produced by a licensed lab it is not generic is it? it is say Hyge without a label so not generic so i all ready covered it....generic GH is made by unlicensed labs


it looks generic though  you know what i mean...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well not really mate as my list was about what is decent and what is not in my opinion Hyge is still hyge with or without a label...


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

If your that worried, then buy a well known brand.

It's really not that difficult to understand.

Blue Tops = A lottery, could be fantastic, could be ****.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Whats "blue tops" when its at home?

i got this from google, dont think its right somehow 

Definitions of blue tops on the Web:

* The last commercial narrowboats built by the British Transport Commission which were fitted with distinctive blue fibreglass hatch covers.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Blue tops is another word for chinese generic gh mate.....


----------

